# Flying Merkel



## Ron Dulz (Jan 9, 2020)

I have a flying merkel serial number F33110 can anyone tell me what year it is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## catfish (Jan 9, 2020)

Photos would help


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 9, 2020)

PICS PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Ron Dulz (Jan 10, 2020)

These are the only pics I have right now


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2020)

Very nice. Love how those long-pull bars sweep forward then back. Interesting crankset...Congrats on an amazing find


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ha....I knew they used rivits on the badge.  Thank you so much. This makes my new year rock....YES.....this is explosive.....ha ha to those think they know....nothing is in stone .....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2020)

The rivets don't surprise me. This appears to be a Westfield built Flying Merkel and not a Miami built machine. After Westfield purchased Miami in 1923 they used many of the same badges that Miami had used to include Racycle, Flying Merkel, etc... . These badges do not have the Miami name on them and are held on with rivets or screws. BTW with an "F" serial I'm thinking 1928. V/r Shawn  @hoofhearted @Goldenindian


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2020)

Better rewrite that blog lol.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Better rewrite that blog lol.



The FM article only concerns the Miami built bikes. Again, this is a Westfield built bike


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2020)

You expect people to believe a badged merkel is not a merkel.? When Harley turned to amf at one time that  it wasn’t a Harley?  tell that to the owners of them... it’s a joke. .. total ruse  absolute joke.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> You expect people to believe a badged merkel is not a merkel.? When Harley turned to amf at one time that  it wasn’t a Harley?  tell that to the owners of them... it’s a joke. .. total ruse  absolute joke.



You seem a little slow on the uptake. It is not a _Miami_  built Flying Merkel. It is a Westfield built Flying Merkel and the difference in collectability and value is tremendous!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2020)

Oh...Really ...possibly only to the few ..Seems to me the last badge like this brought 1200 bucks..seems pretty good collector  value..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Oh...Really ...possibly only to the few ..Seems to me the last badge like this brought 1200 bucks..seems pretty good collector  value..




Wrong again--that badge was a Miami badge--not a Westfield badge. I'm pretty sure this badge would be hard pressed to top $100.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2020)

your saying westfield built  bicycles for the indian motorcycle company are not Indians


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2020)

What I'm saying is that the Westfield Flying Merkel is not nearly as collectible or valuable as the Miami built Flying Merkel.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2020)

I noticed this badge says Miami  not westfield  as the later badge..   i must be slow..lol...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Feel like I'm trying to teach 1st grade to non-native speakers...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Feel like I'm trying to teach 1st grade to non-native speakers...
> 
> View attachment 1121842
> 
> View attachment 1121843



Sharing knowledge can be such a thankless task.  I appreciate your efforts here.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 10, 2020)

*Thank you, @Freqman1 .

As with many original Miami Cycle Co. badges issued by 
Miami … and sold to Westfield for placement on Westfield-
issued bicycles … (whether originally Miami-Built … or 
Westfield-Built) … the badges received screw-holes and a 
kiss o' the grinder.  





*


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2020)

I agree.


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> The rivets don't surprise me. This appears to be a Westfield built Flying Merkel and not a Miami built machine. After Westfield purchased Miami in 1923 they used many of the same badges that Miami had used to include Racycle, Flying Merkel, etc... . These badges do not have the Miami name on them and are held on with rivets or screws. BTW with an "F" serial I'm thinking 1928. V/r Shawn  @hoofhearted @Goldenindian




I agree.


Freqman1 said:


> What I'm saying is that the Westfield Flying Merkel is not nearly as collectible or valuable as the Miami built Flying Merkel.




I have a few Miami badges from the Westfield era that have the bottle caps ground off, and the Miami MFG info stamped out.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2020)

Birds of a feather flock together...


----------



## SKPC (Jan 10, 2020)

I feel like I need another 35 years before I can catch up to these well-versed guys...so much to know, or is it  "believe you know".._Hypocrates_


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Birds of a feather flock together...



Mark I’m not really sure what your problem is. Evidently you wanted to believe a Miami built Flying Merkel used rivets to hold the badge on and you are determined to believe that despite all evidence to the contrary. At least the flock I belong to don’t live in some alternate reality.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2020)

Must be getting you....Stick to those one sided dissertations it seems to boost your false sense of reality.. ignoring another part of a story really isn't understanding what it is..


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 10, 2020)

I am still trying to understand what those slotted head '*rivets' *on the badge fasteners are called?  

@Rivnut


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## redline1968 (Jan 11, 2020)

Painted over .Screws...lol.. btw I never said mine was a Miami just a merkel.. now I can say I have Miami merkel and Westfield merkel... sorry about this blog ....please post more pics of your great bike.


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2020)

Miami
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## redline1968 (Jan 11, 2020)

Some interesting info for the flying merkel in 1921 from a former cabe member.. if this helps it appears that after 21 Hercules construction was changed....


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ron Dulz said:


> These are the only pics I have right now
> 
> View attachment 1121773
> 
> View attachment 1121774



When you take this apart I'd be interested to know if you find traces of the original color and could post pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ron Dulz (Dec 2, 2020)

Green stripe down middle of back fender
Green behind head badge red on the rest of it


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ron Dulz said:


> Green stripe down middle of back fender
> Green behind head badge red on the rest of it



That's interesting. I as wondering I they used the FM orange--appears they went with standard Westfield color. V/r Shawn


----------

